# My Colour Craft Haul!!



## sherby2722 (Jul 11, 2009)

I got my colour craft haul through the post this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.Thought id share it with you guys!






I got:
Smooth merge,Porcelain pink,Triple fusion MSF'S
Odd bits,Eccentricity,Fashion patch,Girlish romp MES'S
Hand finish,Daft Pink MB'S
Miss marble LG
226 brush
131 brush






Thanx 4 looking


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jul 11, 2009)

Soooooooo great!!! What do you think of the 131 brush???


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Soooooooo great!!! What do you think of the 131 brush???_

 
Thankyou!!I havent used it properly yet but so far i think its fantastic!! Defintely a must have!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 11, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 11, 2009)

sweet haul!!! you got 1/2 the collection


----------



## MarsG (Jul 11, 2009)

Great haul! Do you have a fave? CC is not out where I´m at, will be on the 15th. So far, I haven´t decided what to get yet but definitely getting the 226 & 131.


----------



## MissResha (Jul 11, 2009)

its so pretty!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 11, 2009)

everything is beautiful! enjoy


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thankyou everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marsg-My favourites are smooth merge MSF and hand finish MB they are both gawjus!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 11, 2009)

great haul! enjoy


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 11, 2009)

Awesome! I'm still debating the 226.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 11, 2009)

This is a great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_I got my colour craft haul through the post this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Thought id share it with you guys!






I got:
Smooth merge,Porcelain pink,Triple fusion MSF'S
Odd bits,Eccentricity,Fashion patch,Girlish romp MES'S
Hand finish,Daft Pink MB'S
Miss marble LG
226 brush
131 brush






Thanx 4 looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aaahhhhh why did I come in here....????? I see my babies in your pic..gotta exit with a quickness....making me so sad to see this but not have it in my hands....*sniff,,,sniff* where's my tissues?....


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 11, 2009)

Enjoy your haul


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 11, 2009)

Fantastic haul! Enjoy your new pretties


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow! hope you enjoy using it all! cc is a great collection!


----------



## Whisperwar (Jul 13, 2009)

Oooh no! This has been my favourite collection since I've been into MAC, and it comes out when I have about 5 pounds in my bank account. ARGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x


----------



## candaces (Jul 13, 2009)

looks great!! i think im going to get daft pink


----------



## jen77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 14, 2009)

Great Haul, everything looks so pretty! Enjoy.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thankyou everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





candaces-Daft pink is gawjus you should definitly get it


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW!!!!! Your Colour Craft haul is making me want more from that collection! Miss Marble looks so pretty!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thankyou!! Miss marble is gawjus definitly worth having in my opinion


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Whisperwar* 

 
_Oooh no! This has been my favourite collection since I've been into MAC, and it comes out when I have about 5 pounds in my bank account. ARGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x_

 

i'm so there


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 15, 2009)

Fantastic haul!


----------



## Babylard (Jul 15, 2009)

nice haul! you'll LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE 226!!! 
whats the blush to the right? handfinish? I AM SO GETTING IT!


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 15, 2009)

jaw dropping.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thankyou ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Babylard-Yes the blush to the right is handfinish and its gawjus u will love it and your right i do love the 226 brush its amazing


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! You got great goodies! Enjoy it all!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow great haul!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

I love Fashion Patch.  Lovely haul!


----------



## MacOnMe (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats a hot haul!!  Have fun!! I am just by lookin at it! =) Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thankyou everyone


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 25, 2009)

you go girl!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice haul!  I love my new brushes too!  The crease brush is definitely a must-have (it reminds me of the Trish McEvoy #29 brush).


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 27, 2009)

amazing haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------

